# Thoughts on Modern Hunting



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2007)

I was reading my local paper this morning (Philadelphia Inquirer) and came across an article about how deer hunting has evolved and is not the "sport" it was 50 or so years ago. I hunted with my Grandfather in the '50s and early '60s and then gave up the sport because my father would not allow guns in the house. My experiences were much like those of the articles author and his writing brought back some fond memories of my times in the woods. It also enlightened me as to how technology and the modern lifestyle has drastically altered, and perhaps not for the better, the sport and the art of woodcraft. Thought I'd share the article and see what you guys think. 

You can read it here.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2007)

Excellent article. I agree with some of his points and disagree with others. I dont care for the 4 star luxury tree huts with heat. Or the feeding of the animals to get them to keep coming back.

I do like the trial cams and the GPS. The ATV could be ised as a tool to help, but anyone caught shooting from one should be fined. 

For sure allot of modern hunters have no skill.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> I feel hunting should be with a bow, anyone can pull a trigger!!! Bow hunting takes skills



This sums up my thoughts exactly


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > I feel hunting should be with a bow, anyone can pull a trigger!!! Bow hunting takes skills
> ...



I kind of disagree. I have been going deer hunting now for over 10 years. Only shot at 2 deer and missed both. Just finding the deer takes the most skill.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Fishin NJ said:
> ...


Around here there are a lot of deer, and if you own land, there are deer on it. Not anyone can pull the trigger either. I missed my first two deer this year before I hit one. You have to make sure your gun is steady, sighted in, etc. Around here, hunting over corn is what everyone does, so the deer aren't guarunteed to come to your spot even if there is corn. This year, I have killed two deer and have enjoyed the sport. Last year, my first year deer hunting, I had deer literally 10 feet from me. I didn't have access to land, just a small amount on our pond property. I didn't have a treestand or a rifle. I used my grandfathers old 16 gauge with buckshot. Before I got doe tags, I had a doe nearly step on my wile I was sitting at the bottom of a tree. I nearly shot a 4 point that came out the woods right beside me but he saw my breath or heard my breathing and started to run off. I turned over my doe bleat and he came running back. He spooked again and I never got a shot, but trying to ease that gun up on a deer 20 feet from me was the most exciting thing I have ever done. I don't like the high fence hunting with guns that shoot so far away that you can talk normally right before you shoot a deer. The box blinds with heaters are for cheaters. I shot my 6 point buck this year at 75 yards from an open treestand and I was excited as anything when I saw him buck and run off. Not all modern hunting is bad, and the tv shows make it look a whole lot easier than it is.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I can't comment on most of this issue because I haven't hunted in 30 years. But when I did, I only bow-hunted. Never had a tree stand, just climbed up and stood on a large branch or stood on the ground partially hidden by a bush or something. Never had a compound bow either, used a Bear, 50lb re-curve. The skill involved in fooling the deer (noise, scent, motion, etc.) is challenging to say the least. Then, of course, with an arrow wound (assuming you're able to get a shot and then hit it at 10-40 yards) your tracking skills must be excellent. Sometimes it take hours and miles for a deer to bleed out and lay down. In any case, I certainly don't have anything against gun hunters and their methods, but I believe that meeting the challenge on the prey's turf, up close and personal so to speak, is a formidable task to master - and, sportsmanship, par excellance. It is kind of like the fishermen who use only artificials...... something rewarding about beating them (fish or deer) at their own game. 

BTW, I also hunted pheasant and turkey with a bow - not very successfully mind you, but certainly challening.


----------

